# Hedgehog Cookie Recipe



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Today I baked some hedgehog shaped cookies and thought I'd share the recipe.

Ingredients:
1 box of yellow cake mix
2 eggs 
1/2 cup of vegtable oil
Frosting: I used coconut pecan but you could use chocolate or vanilla for different hedgie colors.
Sprinkles: I used sprinkles for the eyes and nose but you could use chocolate chips or you could put the sprinkles on the back to make the look of quills or even make a pinto pattern.

Directions:

1. Mix cake, eggs, and oil together to make the dough.

2. For baby hedgies use a teaspoon of dough. For adult hedgies use a tablespoon. From into a teardrop shape. Place cookies 3 inches apart.

3. Bake at 350 degrees until cookies are golden brown.

4. Let cookies cool and have fun decorating!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmm, you seem to enjoy baking. And I enjoy eating. We should be friends. 

Those turned out really cute!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

abbys said:


> Hmm, you seem to enjoy baking. And I enjoy eating. We should be friends.
> 
> Those turned out really cute!


Yeah I love baking. If I could shove a cookie though the computer screen to you I would. I'd love to be friends!

Thanks, I'm glad their cute!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> If I could shove a cookie though the computer screen to you I would.


OMG, that would be amazing. Technology needs to figure out some sort of electronic cupcake delivery system.


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

what a wonderful idea! I love baking (so much so, I have hedgehog salt and pepper shakers and measuring spoons)..going to have to try this out soon!!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

verucacherry said:


> what a wonderful idea! I love baking (so much so, I have hedgehog salt and pepper shakers and measuring spoons)..going to have to try this out soon!!


I'm gonna need to get the salt/pepper shakers and measuring spoons. I'd love to see pictures of your cookies!


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

The salt and pepper shakers were a gift (I believe purchased at Yankee Candle, but I found a pic of the same items on another site):








And the measuring spoons can be purchased at: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/home-kitchen-gadgets/25797796.jsp

I'm totally obsessed, I know. I am trying to figure out a way to make hedgehog jack o' lanterns for Halloween this year!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

verucacherry said:


> The salt and pepper shakers were a gift (I believe purchased at Yankee Candle, but I found a pic of the same items on another site):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the cutest salt/pepper shakers ever!
Those spoons are adorable as well.

Hedgehog jack o' lanterns sound like an awesome idea.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I just finished a cooking class, and I am trying so many new recipes. This is perfect! I would love to make these sometime. Thanks for sharing. 
 (P.S. I think the electronic cupcake delivering system sounds amazing)


----------

